# LG 32LA6620 vs 32LA6200 vs 32LM6410



## dippi_taurus (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm a complete noob here and need your expertise on the various technology used in the products 
1. LG 32LA6620 
2. LG 32LA6200 
3. LG 32LM6410
  Also, I need to know the differences these models have. Are they able to play mkv, mpeg4, .ts video files with AC3, AAC and DTS 5.1 audio codecs? Any suggestions for models from other companies that are better than these.


Regards.


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2013)

Within these three 
LG32LM6410 is a very good model. for how much you are getting these?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2013)

I think abhidev owns LM6410 model so u will get to know more about user experiences...u can PM him  or may be he will visit this thread


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I think abhidev owns LM6410 model so u will get to know more about user experiences...u can PM him  or may be he will visit this thread



actually I own LM6200 32inch  and I am quiet satisfied with it...the TRUMOTION feature makes the video life like 

Also I can attach my portable 1TB hdd and it does play mkv format with no lags at all 

Sound quality is good enough too.

Note: this model doesn't have wifi inbuilt but is wifi-ready


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2013)

^^oh i forgot the exact model no..but still your model no is in OP's list


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^oh i forgot the exact model no..but still your model no is in OP's list



ohh yes...

Op I would suggest go with a model that has wifi inbuilt.... I hate LG for this wifi-ready model and not providing with a wifi dongle with the TV itself...nor is it available anywhere and also they they made the usb differently...so now I can't use any other usb dongle but there 

the puny wifi dongle costs arnd 3-4k  which is ridiculous


----------

